# Tyson the Skateboarding Bulldog!



## alwaysreforming (Aug 9, 2005)

Have you guys seen this guy? He's hilarious! You've gotta see this dog ride a skateboard!

http://www.skateboardingbulldog.com/


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 10, 2005)

For some reason I thought this thread was going to be about Mike Tyson.

Bulldog + Tyson = Mike Tyson


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> Bulldog + Tyson = Mike Tyson


----------

